
Hospital Goes Bankrupt, Electronic Records Now Inacessible - randycupertino
https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/arizona-health/2019/02/20/student-could-die-because-she-cant-get-copies-medical-records-florence-gilbert-hospital-new-vision/2796887002/
======
randycupertino
The latest unforseen complication of EMR adoption: no one knows how to deal
with the records of hospital systems that go bankrupt.

